# Anybody here anywhere near Enfield, NH?



## Schroedc (Mar 31, 2019)

Trying to find someone near Enfield, NH that could go pick something up and pack and ship it for me or at least take it to the UPS store to have them pack and ship. wiling to pay for time and mileage.

@ripjack13 - are you anywhere near there?

Thanks in advance!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

It's 2+ hours away....

Is @sprucegum close?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

He's in Merrimac....an hour away...


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 31, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> It's 2+ hours away....
> 
> Is @sprucegum close?


About 1.5 hours

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> About 1.5 hours



If that was Texas we would call them neighbors.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> About 1.5 hours



Dave are you up for the trek for Colin?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks all, not going to try now. Someone stuck a utility blade in one of my tires so I have to pay for two new tires instead of this machine.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 31, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks all, not going to try now. Someone stuck a utility blade in one of my tires so I have to pay for two new tires instead of this machine.


What were you buying? Is it something I nee? Wait don't answer that!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 31, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> What were you buying? Is it something I nee? Wait don't answer that!!!!!!!!!!!



Rare sewing machine, one of only 12 located out of 500 made at about 20% of the actual value. But tires have to come first I guess.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

Well poop. 

One blade two tires?


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 31, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Rare sewing machine, one of only 12 located out of 500 made at about 20% of the actual value. But tires have to come first I guess.


Wow that is a relief I don't sew. Yet !!!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 31, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Well poop.
> 
> One blade two tires?


Now that's a big utility knife

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 31, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Well poop.
> 
> One blade two tires?



All wheel drive, have to replace in pairs due to tread depth differences.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 31, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> Wow that is a relief I don't sew. Yet !!!



I wanted it to barter for another machine I want. I actually own 2 of the 12 known to still exist so it isn't the end of the world but....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> All wheel drive, have to replace in pairs due to tread depth differences.


Oh man. That just blows.....


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 1, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Rare sewing machine, one of only 12 located out of 500 made at about 20% of the actual value. But tires have to come first I guess.


Buy the sewing machine sell it at a 80% profit pay for the tires. At least that is how I would explain it to my wife if I needed tires and a sewing machine at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

